# Planos programador de Pic's por puerto USB



## efmmjps (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola, soy Edwin Martinez y deseo saber donde puedo conseguir los planos de un programador de pic´s por puerto USB ya que estoy interesado en programar estos integrados, ademas de que el programador grabe memorias EEPROM, pic´s AVR, Motorola y dsPIC.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 2, 2007)

Lo mas parecido a lo que buscas es esto:
http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
Si lo acoplas al PC con un adaptador de puerto serial a USB, que los
hay en casi cualquier tienda de PC, resuelvas gran parte de tu problema.

Saludos


----------



## Luchin (Sep 10, 2009)

efmmjps dijo:


> Hola, soy Edwin Martinez y deseo saber donde puedo conseguir los planos de un programador de pic´s por puerto USB ya que estoy interesado en programar estos integrados, ademas de que el programador grabe memorias EEPROM, pic´s AVR, Motorola y dsPIC.



Pasate por aca... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/


----------



## laurax (Dic 6, 2009)

hola, alguien sabe la conexion del pic 16f84a al pickit 2 para poder programarlo?? graciass


----------

